# moving firewood stacked on pallets



## smiley (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't have time to get my firewood in because of putting on a new roof this fall so have to get it in now. Rather than throw it in the bucket then stack it on the porch, I decided to stack it on pallets then move them to the porch with forks on the loader, then into place with a pallet jack. No matter how well you stack it, your almost bound to lose some on the first bump. I've tried roping it on, slats up the side and on top, but that takes a lot of time and usually lose some anyway.
This is the best solution I've found. Quick, cheap and haven't lost a piece yet.
Smiley


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 20, 2007)

plastic shrinkwrap is even cheaper and works well.


----------



## ktm250rider (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive been toying with pallets. I put three sides on one so that you can stack it easily then pick em up with forks.


----------



## smiley (Dec 20, 2007)

*pallets with sides*

A friend gave me several pallets that are closed on all 4 sides, about 3 1/2 ft high but they're a pain to dig down in to get wood. I could take one side off but can't stack them on the porch anyway for lack of clearance.
Smiley


----------



## ktm250rider (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, my first try was with all four sides, didnt work so well.


----------



## JackD_ME (Dec 21, 2007)

Go to BJ's or Sam's club [or a local warehouse] and get a roll of plastic film they call "pallet wrap". It has a million or so feet on it and is really cheap if you look at it 'by-the-foot'!
Stack the wood on the pallet then hook the saran-wrap around or under a top piece and start walking around it while it unrolls! About three turns should hold it secure.

Just cover it with scrap plywood or tin roofing to keep the rain off. The gaps in the pallet allow air in and gaps in the top allows air out. You may not want to wrap it all the way to the top!


----------



## saginaw22 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yup the plastic wrap works well...I work around hi-lo's all day and 
it can save the day in a hurry....


----------



## goof008 (Dec 21, 2007)

My buddy does the pallet thing too. He straps plywood around it and puts 3 pallets worth on his porch at a time. He can keep all the wood out of site behind the barn, and bring it up with ease when he needs it....must be nice!


----------



## cvdirtrider (Dec 22, 2007)

*Pallet Wrapping*

We have been experimenting with pallets too, using shrink wrap to keep things together, works well going up/down driveways with the load on pallet forks too when we make local deliveries (we are out in the country, no big deal to run a tractor on the roads around here). We might go back to just making a big pile of split wood and using a front end loader to put it in the dump trailer, then stack at customers house. Not sure which way is better. Nice to have it palletized come winter though, quicker to get it to the customers house. Although we sometimes still have to hand off load as most people around here want it stacked and we can't always get the pallet to the designated location.


----------



## palogger (Dec 22, 2007)

another idea that might work, a friend of mine does this, is he made racks out of 2inch steel pipe and made it so he could just fill them up and then use his backoe with forks and move them around


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 22, 2007)

palogger said:


> another idea that might work, a friend of mine does this, is he made racks out of 2inch steel pipe and made it so he could just fill them up and then use his backhoe with forks and move them around


Thats one of the best ideas yet. Heck while your at it why not add on some cheap casters to the bottom to position them on the porch? I could see this type of unit being made out of thin wall 2x2 square tubing or 1 inch black iron pipe welded to a base made with 2x2 or 2x4 steel tubing.


----------



## kkesler (Dec 24, 2007)

I cut a pallet in half, then make a box out of it using a couple of 2x4s cut in half. Easily moved around with the lift on the tractor, and I park a couple under the deck so it's an easy trip to get an armload of wood.


----------



## thenorth (Dec 27, 2007)

i use 4x4 pallets as well. with 24'' sides. chicken wire wrapped around, i place them 3 high.. easy to fill and move....


----------

